# Forte Taille colliery, Charleroi, Belgium, November 2019



## HughieD (Dec 7, 2019)

*1. The History*
"Forte Taille", located in Montigny-le-Tilleul, Charleroi is a former coal-mining colliery. Coal was first extracted in this area in 1755, initially via open-cast mining. Underground mining commenced at the site the next century, around 1865, when the first mines were sunk. The SA Franco-Belge coal mine was created in October that year and was a modest colliery, which adopted the production of "balls" of coal (agglomerates). 

Company share certificate:


Company Share by HughieDW, on Flickr

As the years went by, the mine built up a reputation for accidents. Tragically, in 1920, 12 miners were killed by a gas blast. Then, ten years’ later, the mine was again the victim of a fire on 30th October,1930, which caused the death of 5 miners, including two Polish and two Italian workers. 

Archive picture of the mine:


carbonft by HughieDW, on Flickr

Aerial plan of the site:


Plan of site by HughieDW, on Flickr

1. The offices
2. Workshops and Shops
3. Boiler room
4. Machine Room;
5. Changing rooms (the locker rooms were in the centre)
N.B. blue circles indicate probable location of the wells 

The mine was one of the deepest of its kind in Europe, closed in 1935. The equipment and facilities were maintained for several years after closure, with the hope of resuming operation. However, operations didn’t resume and in 1950 it was used as a dumping place for waste from factories until 1980, until in 1984 when the colliery was bought by a scrap dealer. In 2002 the former headstocks were dismantled and in 2010, excavations were conducted to assess the impact of pollution on the site. The presence of heavy metals, mineral oils and hydrocarbons were found in soils. Given the site has not been cleaned up, it currently sits abandoned with no plans for its future development.

2.The Explore
Third place on the list of a very busy day’s exploring. Not one of the real tour-bus sites – think I came across it from a Dutch explorer’s web site. Looked interesting from the air and was near by at Powerplant IM so thought I’d give it a shot. Weather took a turn for the worse but there was plenty of cover here. It was a really easy in and the first bit you come to is the offices which were the most interesting bit internally. The workshops and boiler and machine rooms are pretty far gone but, externally, the buildings themselves have a bit of style. So overall, well worth an hour or so’s mooch.

3. The Pictures

First up – the offices:


Taille 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some real retro decay:


Taille 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice old piano:


Taille 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Loved this old wallpaper:


Taille 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Office counter:


img4062 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Inside store now outside:


img4065 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the Workshops and Shops:


img4067 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4069 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4081 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4080 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4083 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round the back to the changing rooms:


img4089 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4091 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And then the largest of the buildings – the rather dilapidated machine room:


img4077 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 21 by HughieDW, on Flickr



Taille 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4095 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 18 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 14 by HughieDW, on Flickr

 
Derp-digger:


Taille 17 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice tree graff:


Taille 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally, the boiler room:


Taille 30 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4072 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 25 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 23 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up-stairs we go…


Taille 26 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 29 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 27 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Taille 28 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 8, 2019)

I miss the mines 
Interesting set that. Massive buildings too and I expect they're to do with it being a deeper mine and requiring more winding capacity. The manufacture of agglomerates would require machinery space too.
I like that one.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 8, 2019)

Sausage said:


> I miss the mines
> Interesting set that. Massive buildings too and I expect they're to do with it being a deeper mine and requiring more winding capacity. The manufacture of agglomerates would require machinery space too.
> I like that one.



Cheers mate. I reckon you're on the money there. This place turned out to be pretty good in the end.


----------



## ocelot397 (Dec 8, 2019)

Looks and interesting place!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 11, 2019)

Another cracker. There seems to b excellent graff everywhere over there. 
The arched window is almost identical to the ones at my old works!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 11, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Another cracker. There seems to b excellent graff everywhere over there.
> The arched window is almost identical to the ones at my old works!



Cheers mate. Yeah...alot of good sites and great graff too. The industrial stuff in Belgium has got real style to it...


----------

